# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Nâng cấp máy CNC

## syntecvietnam

Công ty TNHH Syntec Việt Nam là công ty con của Syntec Đài Loan chuyên:
- Cung cấp các sản phẩm bộ điều khiển máy tiện, phay CNC, sản phẩm servo đến từ thương hiệu Syntec của Đài Loan.
- Nâng cấp máy CNC sang hệ điều hành Syntec.
- Tư vấn, hỗ trợ, đào tạo khách hàng sử dụng sản phẩm của Syntec.
- Sửa chữa, thay thế các sản phẩm Syntec cũ, hỏng.
Mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr. Thọ 0938332829.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Công ty TNHH Syntec Việt Nam là công ty con của Syntec Đài Loan chuyên:
> - Cung cấp các sản phẩm bộ điều khiển máy tiện, phay CNC, sản phẩm servo đến từ thương hiệu Syntec của Đài Loan.
> - Nâng cấp máy CNC sang hệ điều hành Syntec.
> - Tư vấn, hỗ trợ, đào tạo khách hàng sử dụng sản phẩm của Syntec.
> - Sửa chữa, thay thế các sản phẩm Syntec cũ, hỏng.
> Mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr. Thọ 0938332829.


Chào anh
Anh cho em hỏi, em có con phay CNC chạy Yasnac, giờ nâng cấp lên thì giá khoảng bao nhiêu?
Với hệ Syntec này thì lập trình có dễ không ạ?

----------


## CNC FANUC

Chất lượng thì chưa biết mà thấy nhân viên báo giá quá chát,có lẽ nên bỏ hẳn ý tưởng chuyển qua syntex, lại fanuc mà nâng cấp tiếp vậy

----------


## hanasimitai

6k USD thôi mà có gì mà đắt.

----------


## sieunhim

> 6k USD thôi mà có gì mà đắt.


6K cho cái controller hả bác, nếu vậy thì quá đắt, múc mấy thằng china ngon hơn  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC FANUC

> 6K cho cái controller hả bác, nếu vậy thì quá đắt, múc mấy thằng china ngon hơn


Nói chung là nếu chạy công nghiệp thì cứ fanuc,mitsu, okuma... mà nện còn chế cháo thì tùy biến

----------


## hanasimitai

Dành cho các bác tham khảo đây là giá có khuyến mãi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Giá không chát tới mức đó đâu , có số dt cứ gọi trực tiếp đi , với option 3 trục , ATC , bên TRí Thành làm cho máy để bán giá tầm 60 chai thôi .

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Giá không chát tới mức đó đâu , có số dt cứ gọi trực tiếp đi , với option 3 trục , ATC , bên TRí Thành làm cho máy để bán giá tầm 60 chai thôi .


Ui liên hệ trực tiếp rồi anh ơi, 50t cho mỗi controller, khá là chát, hay bên này ko muốn bán nên báo chơi cho vui ko biết

----------


## nhatson

> Giá không chát tới mức đó đâu , có số dt cứ gọi trực tiếp đi , với option 3 trục , ATC , bên TRí Thành làm cho máy để bán giá tầm 60 chai thôi .


giá đó đúng roài nha ah, 60t là controller thôi, trên là giá controller + drive + servo motor 2 bolck in out

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

thấy trên diễn đàn mình có bác nào đó dùng bộ 808D của Siemens hình như là hơn 200 củ thì phải, nếu mà con này 6k thì gắng sang bộ kia chắc hay hơn các bác nhỉ

----------


## syntecvietnam

Chào mọi người, em đã đọc các bình luận về bài viết nâng cấp máy CNC sử dụng bộ điều khiển Syntec mà em đã đăng, em xin chia sẻ một số thông tin như sau ạ:
- Bên em là công ty con duy nhất của Syntec Đài Loan tại Việt Nam, vì vậy bên em sẽ là đơn vị nắm rõ nhất về giá của sản phẩm cũng như cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm chính hãng của Syntec. Vậy nên để biết được thông tin chính xác cũng như đầy đủ nhất, mọi người vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp đến công ty: Mr. Thọ: *0938332829*. Đây là website chính thức của công ty: http://vnsyntec.com.vn/, facebook: https://www.facebook.com/syntecvietnam/
- Về giá sản phẩm, bên em cũng có nhiều mức giá đối với từng loại khách hàng khác nhau theo tiêu chí cũng như chính sách của Syntec Đài Loan. Ví dụ như giá bán đối với người dùng cuối sẽ khác giá bán đối với các đơn vị tích hợp hệ thống, nâng cấp máy, giá bán đối với mua 10 bộ sản phẩm cũng khác so với mua 1 bộ sản phẩm. Vì vậy, các đơn vị nâng cấp máy nào có nhu cầu hợp tác với bên em hoàn toàn có thể nhận được mức giá vô cùng ưu đãi, phải chăng. Để biết thông tin cũng như ưu đãi chính xác nhất, vui lòng liên hệ với công ty, không nên tham khảo các website không chính thức.
- Cuối cùng em cũng xin đính chính lại là giá* bộ điều khiển Syntec* chắc chắn không lên đến 6k USD/1 bộ.

----------


## syntecvietnam

> Chào anh
> Anh cho em hỏi, em có con phay CNC chạy Yasnac, giờ nâng cấp lên thì giá khoảng bao nhiêu?
> Với hệ Syntec này thì lập trình có dễ không ạ?


Dạ, em chào anh ạ, về giá nâng cấp máy CNC anh có thể liên hệ trực tiếp đến số 0938332829 (Mr.Thọ), còn về lập trình thì bên em có hỗ trợ hướng dẫn, đào tạo lập trình đối với các đơn vị chuyên nâng cấp máy cũng như các đơn vị có nhu cầu và còn có thể hỗ trợ lập trình máy đầu, còn dễ hay không thì vẫn phải phụ thuộc vào năng lực của từng người ạ.

----------

TRI_THANH_CNC

----------

